# Les Poochs out of stock



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Hang in there someone else is going to be selling them .. I will post when I know more LesPooch will no longer be able to have the brushes Looooooooooooong story


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

They won't be able to have the brushes?? I am up for a long story...


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe this will help some


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dang nab it! I was going to order two. I have been using knock offs that I absolutely love and know the real deal must be even better, which is really saying something! Expensive as all get out, but worth their weight in gold!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I have several les pooch and love them , hopefully someone will pick up the line in America i know it is in the works .. I will report back as soon as I know ...


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

That is interesting. It seems odd now that the Les Poochs lady today emphasized how the brushes were now going to be made in the USA. Their 800 number is also set to loop play an announcement - which says leave a message and they'll call you back, only it just keeps looping, plus it updates their toll number, which is how I finally got her after several calls.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Were you unaware that the brushes were handmade in Germany ? Never in America.. these that are to be made in America will not be the same as the brushes before.. But the choice is certainly yours.. I will be calling Germany


----------



## KirklandPoodle (Oct 22, 2012)

Nope, didn't know that. All I know is that the people on this forum rave about them, but I don't believe anyone had ever mentioned where they were made before. I did search on line, and found a UK reseller for ActiVet, I didn't see a statement as to whether or not they ship internationally. I'm going to be over there in a few months...if they don't ship to here, I am sure they'll ship to my hotel there


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

KirklandPoodle said:


> Nope, didn't know that. All I know is that the people on this forum rave about them, but I don't believe anyone had ever mentioned where they were made before. I did search on line, and found a UK reseller for ActiVet, I didn't see a statement as to whether or not they ship internationally. I'm going to be over there in a few months...if they don't ship to here, I am sure they'll ship to my hotel there


The letter gives a telephone number ... So i will probably call .. Find out if we can get them here i am sure that they will


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

This website doesn't say they are out of stock??

Les Poochs Fragrances - POOCH BRUSH SYSTEM

Is it only when you hit the final 'order' button?

By the way, quite a while back there was a Les Pooch group buy here. I know many people who ordered items did not get them for months. There has been a supply issue for a while. I have a really hard time believing any of those brushes are worth the $75-100 or more they charge for one brush. 

Pawbrothers makes nice slickers and so does Doggy Man. I love my greyhound pin brush. That was a splurge at $35, but worth it. The other must have for me is the CC poodlecomb.


----------

